# Nuisance, 43.



## Tangiest Illicitness (Aug 30, 2011)

CountryBluebird said:


> Just got a call from the ranch. Nuisance, our 43 year old Mustang, broke her neck on Saturday. She leaves behind seven of the nineteen horses in the Braithern Herd, one of which is just barely old enough to feed himself. She was a fantastic horse and we knew she was on her way out. We just didn't know it would go like this. We found her in a ditch with her neck twisted at such an extreme angle, it hurt me to even look at it. We buried her under the same tree her mum was buried under, and where she was born. Rest in peace, Nuisance.


That's absolutely terrible. 

You said you found her in the ditch on Saturday with a broken neck, but the ranch called you two days later to say she had died- was she being treated with the possibility of recovering, or...?


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

This post was all sorts of fail, sorry. The ranch owner sent me pictures. I just kind of generalize "we" as the people at the ranch, since we're all one unit, if that makes sense. One of the ranch hands sent me a picture of it not long after I got the call, which is why I said it hurt me to look at it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why would anyone send you a picture like that? That's beyond cruel, and right into evil. :-x

Letting you know she passed is one thing, but sending you a gruesome picture like that is horrifying.

So the horse died on Saturday, and you personally had nothing to do with finding or burying her?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:?::???: I must be tired today as I am confused as all heck here!

It is horrible if someone sent you a picture of a dead horse, I don't get that, and what about the "7 of 19 horses of the Braithern Herd, one of who is barely old enough to feed himself" Does that mean a 43 year old mare had a foal, surely not??

Sorry if you have had a loss, just a bit lost


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay, I called back at the ranch, because I was confused too. The owner of the ranch - Leonard - wasn't the one that called me. It was one of the newer ranch hands that thought she was 43. [I didn't think that was right either, and as I thought about it after posting this, I knew it wasn't right.] She was actually 25, and the foal is at the age that he CAN eat by himself. He's buddied up with one of the other stallions, so I'm assuming they're gonna be pals for ages. 
And, yeah, I didn't particularly enjoy that picture on my phone. He's not the most tactful of people when it comes to stuff like that. A little green around the edges. 

I personally didn't have anything to do with finding her or burying her. I just use "we" as a general term, 'cause we're kind of like a family out there. I wonder if I can edit posts after I've posted them.. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Green around the edges when it comes to breaking stuff like that to people. I'm having issues forming proper posts today! Gosh, I'm sorry, guys.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Nuisance's passing.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

That's awful! I don't care how green you are you just DO NOT send smeone picture of that! Its like sending someone a picture of their dead child!
That guy needs to learn some tact and FAST. Sorry to hear about nuisance though, may I ask how she got her name?


----------

